# Hoosier Fit Expo



## HoosierFit (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey everyone! Come check out the HOOSIER FIT EXPO in Bloomington, IN! For more details check out hoosierfitexpo.com


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2012)

HoosierFit, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## brazey (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## charley (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------

